# Bible Software



## Shadrach (May 24, 2005)

I am looking for some Bible Software. Any Suggestions?
I have been considering BibleSoft and Ages- Ultimate Library.
These are just two that have been recommended to me.
Thx,
Shadrach


----------



## fredtgreco (May 24, 2005)

The real questions are:

1. How much are you willing to spend?

2. What do you want it to do?

The best paid programs are:
Bibleworks
Logos


The best free programs are:
E-Sword
Online Bible


----------



## Apologist4Him (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The real questions are:
> 
> 1. How much are you willing to spend?
> ...



I have never used Bibleworks, but I use Logos/Libronix because of the selection and titles which are not available in any other Bible program (or online). To date I have purchased the following Logos/Libronix titles...

NAS Electronic Bible Library
The Essential IVP Reference Collection Version 2
The Works of Cornelius Van Til
The Complete Works of Francis A. Schaeffer
The Norman L. Geisler Apologetics Library
Nelson's Electronic Bible Reference Library (Basic Edition)


I also have several "Ages" software titles including the "Master Christian Library", the "C.H. Spurgeon Collection", and the "John Calvin Collection". Although they are cheaper than their Logos/Libronix counterparts, if not all, the majority of the Ages software books are public domain and available online for free at ccel.org. 



> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_The best free programs are:
> E-Sword
> Online Bible



 Yes indeed, e-Sword alone is more than enough for many Bible software users. I use e-Sword more often than any other Bible software program. I liked the user friendly interface and nice selection of free books so much that I purchased the NASB Study Bible set, which is one of the few resources available for e-Sword which are not free. It was worth every penny though. Later, thanks to somebody's link on another messageboard, I found a tool for downloading even more Bible translations to use with e-Sword. I could have downloaded the NASB for free, but then I wouldn't have the NASB concordance or NASB+strong's.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 25, 2005)

E-SWORD!


----------



## Solo Christo (May 25, 2005)




----------



## matthew11v25 (May 25, 2005)

I use E-SWORD. but does anyone know the best things about "BIBLE WORKS"?...I was thinking of getting it but I would like to know what it offers compared to E-sword...is it worth it?

[Edited on 5-26-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## fredtgreco (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> I use E-SWORD. but does anyone know the best things about "BIBLE WORKS"?...I was thinking of getting it but I would like to know what it offers compared to E-sword...is it worth it?
> 
> [Edited on 5-26-2005 by matthew11v25]



No program can do the types of Bible searches that Bibleworks can. Period. E-Sword doesn't even come close. Want to find every instance where  ×‘Ö¸×—Ö·×¨  is translated as chosen in the ESV? NASB? ESV *and* NASB? Bibleworks can do the search in about 5 seconds. Then it can tell you which books of the Bible the results occur most frequently in. Nothing comes close. Really.

If you want to do exegetical work, Bibleworks is the best by a mile. If you want to have a tone of materials at your fingers, with a very reader-friendly interface, Logos is the best. Actually, they complement each other very nicely. E-Sword is good basically for reading and for _very _basic searches. That is about it- but it is free, and that is a very good thing.


----------



## Apologist4Him (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> I use E-SWORD. but does anyone know the best things about "BIBLE WORKS"?...I was thinking of getting it but I would like to know what it offers compared to E-sword...is it worth it?



At $300, I would say BibleWorks isn't priced for the average person, and from the review I read at Amazon.com it's not geared for the average software user either. One might learn the advanced functions of the program after reading the 300 page manual.  Btw, I have spent about the same amount of money on ALL of my Logos/Libronix software (excluding Nelson's Electronic Bible Reference Library). Hmm...I think The Works of Van Til includes the Westminster Confession and Catechisms...not to mention 50+ hours of his audio recordings!


----------



## Shadrach (Jun 5, 2005)

I was looking at ages because of all the puritan stuff on there. I will look into BibleWorks. BibleSoft is OK. A friend burned me a copy to use as a trial to see if I would like it. I'll do some research and compare the two.
Thanks,
Shadrach


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 5, 2005)

Actually, *Accordance* is the best program. Much better than BibleWorks and the like.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Actually, *Accordance* is the best program. Much better than BibleWorks and the like.



What makes "Accordance" better?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 5, 2005)

Does Bible Works or Logos allow for commentaries (similiar to E-Sword, which can do searches and commenatries for the verses)?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Accordance is a good program. But it is pretty pricey. You can take a look, but first off it is WAY confusing. It appears to me that to get the equivalent resources to Bibleworks, you have to spend upwards of $500. It is also Mac only. So it really does not compete with Bibleworks or Logos, which are relatively PC-only.

Accordance also does not have the library resources Logos has (neither does Bibleworks), so it is an original language resource like Bibleworks.

I challenge anyone to show me what Bible works _cannot_ do that anyone would need, with the sole exception perhaps of PhD-level language project in Hebrew/Greek, and even then I think it is sufficient.


----------



## Tirian (Jun 5, 2005)

Can someone post a link to bibleworks?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> Can someone post a link to bibleworks?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Bibleworks


----------



## Tirian (Jun 5, 2005)

Many thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> Many thanks.



You're welcome!

P.S. Did you ever meet Bob & Lynn McCracken? They lived in Australia for a number of years, and Bob preached for the RPA. He was a former RPCNA pastor of mine. Just wondering....


----------



## Tirian (Jun 5, 2005)

I have "Pastor Bob" on CD for my kids ("Children sing the Psalms") - he ranks as one of their favourites! Before I was a member of the RP church in Australia, my wife took me to Dixon's Creek camp, which is an RP campsite in Australia where I met Bob and we did a bible study together. Though he wouldn't remember me I'm sure, I have fond memories of him. Such a caring, loving, gracious & godly man.

I seem to recall Bob was at the RP church in Sunshine. My father-in-law often spoke of him with great delight and great respect.


Matthew


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm delighted to hear your recollections on Pastor Bob. He is truly a great and godly man indeed. He is beloved by many.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> P.S. Did you ever meet Bob & Lynn McCracken? They lived in Australia for a number of years, and Bob preached for the RPA. He was a former RPCNA pastor of mine. Just wondering....




My Pastor is Andy McCracken. He grew up in Australia.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Andy McCracken is a great guy too. The McCrackens are a wonderful, godly family. 

Gabe, I forgot you were in Columbus, IN. There is a PRC congregation there too. The Columbus, IN pastor, Brad Freeman, worshipped with us today.


----------

